# Aqueon Vs. Python Faucet Adapter



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

I can't tell you how many Aqueon faucet adapters I've broken in the last few years of using them. I was wondering, is the Python water changer better than the Aqueon and does it have a better faucet adapter? Would it be worth it to buy the PYthon faucet adapter use it with my aqueon hose or will it even work?


----------



## delta5 (Jul 5, 2014)

Are you putting the adapter together correctly? The piece that fits onto the 'T' part is suppose to be installed first by itself. This part has that little 'nozzle part to it as well. It has an allen wrench hole. You should be tightening it enough to allow the part that connects to the facet adapters to free spin without the nozzle part turning. I made the same mistake and had to buy new parts, but since then no problems.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

delta5 said:


> Are you putting the adapter together correctly? The piece that fits onto the 'T' part is suppose to be installed first by itself. This part has that little 'nozzle part to it as well. It has an allen wrench hole. You should be tightening it enough to allow the part that connects to the facet adapters to free spin without the nozzle part turning. I made the same mistake and had to buy new parts, but since then no problems.


I've broke it a couple of different ways. It seems like a cheap part. I have to take it on and off each time because I use my kitchen sink. I've heard the python systems were better, but wasn't sure.


----------



## delta5 (Jul 5, 2014)

clhinds78 said:


> delta5 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you putting the adapter together correctly? The piece that fits onto the 'T' part is suppose to be installed first by itself. This part has that little 'nozzle part to it as well. It has an allen wrench hole. You should be tightening it enough to allow the part that connects to the facet adapters to free spin without the nozzle part turning. I made the same mistake and had to buy new parts, but since then no problems.
> ...


What I do is not tighten it to much and if it leaks or sprays a little I put an old t-shirt over the faucet and T part so it blocks it from spraying everywhere. I too have to install/un-install every time.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

delta5 said:


> What I do is not tighten it to much and if it leaks or sprays a little I put an old t-shirt over the faucet and T part so it blocks it from spraying everywhere. I too have to install/un-install every time.


Ya, I've used an old rag to block the sprays. Seem like it develops leaks pretty easily.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

agreed. its a cheap piece. i've broken my share as well.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Ordered the Python faucet adapter with the brass connect piece today. Hopefully it will work better than the Aqueon.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

This is what I use from the local hardware store. I leave the one part on the laundry sink faucet and then just quick connect.
I gave up on the python parts long ago. They always seem to break at the worst possible time.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

noddy said:


> This is what I use from the local hardware store. I leave the one part on the laundry sink faucet and then just quick connect.
> I gave up on the python parts long ago. They always seem to break at the worst possible time.


Can you drain the tanks with that part?


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

clhinds78 said:


> noddy said:
> 
> 
> > This is what I use from the local hardware store. I leave the one part on the laundry sink faucet and then just quick connect.
> ...


Not sure what you mean bud. I drain my tanks with the hose stuffed into the floor drain. The only part of the python that I use is the hose and the clear plastic tube.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

noddy said:


> clhinds78 said:
> 
> 
> > noddy said:
> ...


With the aqueon there is is a part that connect to your sink with a valve allowing you to either drain or fill your tank. If the valve is open water falls through the adapter and sucks water through the hose from the tank. With it closed water is pushed directly towards the tank.

I ordered the python faucet adapter but it doesn't attach to my sink. Looks like it is made for a utility sink and not a kitchen sink. Going to have to go to the hardware store and see what I can find.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

You can find an adapter at the local hardware store that will make it work.
I know how the drain feature works, I just don't use it. The only benefit I see to that feature would be for someone that can't drain via syphon.
even if you don't have a floor drain, the toilet should be lower than any tank you might have unless you have one sitting on the floor. Like I said, I gave up on the python parts long ago. it's just cheap plastic that will constantly break and cost money to repair.
This is the part you need for your sink.


----------

